# Replica Guitar Making



## claptonfreak (Apr 12, 2008)

*Replica Guitar Making and the Law*

Is it in violation of copyright laws in Canada for me to sell replica Stratocasters. In other words, will Fender come after me for doing so.

I read that Fender has a design patent on the Strat headstock, but not the body(because I have an old knockoff Strat myself and I've seen millions of them). I would change the headstock, but one of my big selling points is vintage accuracy in all aspects of the guitar.

Does anybody know for sure. And if so, are there any loopholes ect.?

No personal views please, just facts.

Thanks


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

There are so many guitars being sold with strat style bodies, pick guards/pickups/controls I can't see any issue with anyone selling "strat style" guitars.

I can see a problem with a few things:

- having an exact headstock shape like a strat
- putting on a fake Fender decal
- calling your model a "strat" even if you have a different headstock.

Keep the headstcok a little different (like so make of the custom builders do ) and put you own name on the headstock, and dont call it a strat. If Fender doesnt have a problem with any other builders who follow these guidlines I doubt they will with you.

AJC


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've seen claims on this board & elsewhere that you can copy the Fender headstock, but you can't put your logo on it.

But I'd suggest as above--make your own variations on it.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Hmmm, I know Tokai had to chop the headstock in the 70s. But I'vesee nsome fantastic looking relicy Fender clones in the US, andthey tend to be pretty paranoid about copyrights. 
Suhr has a real ugly headstock, I presume that's why.
This guy makes some pretty authentic looking fender type guitars even downto the logo


----------



## claptonfreak (Apr 12, 2008)

Great, thanks for the advice.

In regards to not putting my own logo on the copied headstock I've read the exact opposite as well. I read never to put Fender on anything you make and you'll be fine.

I'm also wondering if it's ok to put Fender parts on a non fender guitar. I'm thinking that it should be, because you can buy things like fender vintage bridges as aftermarket parts.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

Check out ESP's vintage line. They do total vintage Fender's including headstock but there is no logo on it at all. ESP is the largest guitar producer in Japan. 

What does that tell you? I'm not a lawyer but that tells me a great deal.


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

I heard that the way to go is to avoid all trademark violations and to buy parts from them...


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

devnulljp said:


> Hmmm, I know Tokai had to chop the headstock in the 70s. But I'vesee nsome fantastic looking relicy Fender clones in the US, andthey tend to be pretty paranoid about copyrights.
> Suhr has a real ugly headstock, I presume that's why.
> This guy makes some pretty authentic looking fender type guitars even downto the logo



The ugliest headstock must be the Tyler guitars

http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e390/lgehrig4/P1020051.jpg


----------

